

Why Boot Is Relevant for The Clojure Ecosystem - mklappstuhl
http://www.martinklepsch.org/posts/why-boot-is-relevant-for-the-clojure-ecosystem.html

======
minimaxir
Don't ask for upvotes on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/martinklepsch/status/530419548177301506](https://twitter.com/martinklepsch/status/530419548177301506)

~~~
mklappstuhl
I wasn't aware that this is discouraged. Is that part of the guidelines? I
couldn't find the relevant section at brief skimming/ctrl-f.

~~~
klibertp
HN does "voting ring detection" IIRC and penalizes heavily news which are
upvoted by many people in a short time. There is some logic to differentiate
between voting rings and genuinely very interesting articles, but I don't know
any specifics. Anyway, posting a link to HN submission anywhere else than HN
has a good chance of making this submission dead.

